# [SOLVED] Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm trying to add a button on the start screen for "Mail" in control panel. The one that allows me to configure my mail accounts outside of MS Outlook.

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

The Mail (32bit) application inside the control panel?

Open the control panel > search Mail > Right click on the application and press Create Shortcut.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

Thanks M

I can do that OK, but it only places a shortcut on my desktop. Nowhere can I find a right click with "pin to start"

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

You want to pin it to the Start Menu aka the Metro Interface?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

Yes.

I have control panel on the MI, but I can't find out how to pin an element from within the Control Panel (e.g. Mail)

I'm fairly new to Windows 8.

T


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

the control panel - only has a mail control for outlook , or for going to the settings of your default email client 
see here
List of Control Panel Applets in Windows

If its not already a tile on the start panels -then you should be able to add from the Apps list.

I dont have W8 in front of me - but every system i have worked on has the mail app already in the start tiles 

goto start tile 
now depending on if you have W8 or W8.1
W8 - right click and then click on Apps and you should see a list of all the apps and programs available - you can then click on the mail app and pin to start 
W8.1 
put the mouse on the bottom of the screen - left hand side an arrow appears - click on it to see all your apps and programs 
and then find the mail app

see the links below
Getting around your PC - Windows tutorial
Windows 8.1 Tip: Find Your Installed Apps | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows
Windows 8 How To: 6. Show All Apps - Dr. Z's Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

See attached.

I want to make a tile on the start screen from the "Mail" command from Control Panel. In the attached it is named as "Mail (Microsoft Outlook 2013) (32-bit)"

There is already a mail app, but that is not what I want.

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

Unless there is an app for the program to work in the Metro Interface, you cannot just have it appear there.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Add Control Panel Item to Start Screen Windows 8.1*

Thanks for the update masterchiefxx17.

I'll control it from the desktop so.

I'll close.

T


----------

